

Ask HN: Email programs that support json or markdown content-types - malandrew

Are there any examples in the wild of email readers (desktop or web) that support markdown and json content-types?<p>Content-Type: text/json; charset=UTF-8
or
Content-Type: text/markdown; charset=UTF-8<p>It seems like JSON would be a great way to deliver data such as address cards and calendar events, and would leave open room for plugins that can detect and work with custom json types.
======
orangethirty
At Nuuton we are working on one. ETA is Spring 2013.

